# Brazolot Migration Group



## Dominique55 (Oct 3, 2011)

We were thinking about emigrating to Canada, but neither of us work in one of the 'in demand industries.' So we felt that without a job offer, we were pretty screwed. Then, at a recent Canada Live show, I asked Brazolot if being a francophone would be of any advantage (I am bilingual French/English) and the fellow seemed very enthusiastic. He said we could emigrate via the Quebec program, but as long as we initially landed and got our visa signed in Montreal, we would be free to live wherever we wanted in Canada (my husband is mono-lingual, so Quebec is not a viable option for him).

For the sake of £20 we thought, let's go ahead and have a consultation to find out more. I cannot find this Quebec visa he described online, but then again I do not have any specialist migration knowledge. We might learn something I thought.

We haven't had the consultation yet, but it's booked. The more I look into it, the warier I am. They've asked for lots of documents, which I'm happy to show them in person, but I certainly won't be making copies just yet. They've also said that if I cancel less than 72 hours beforehand (or don't show up) I'll be liable to a £150 cancellation fee. That seems pretty steep seeing as the full going-rate for the meeting is £39! I'm pretty sure I didn't sign anything agreeing to that and they don't have my bank card details so I'm not too fussed, but it certainly raises some questions about their business practices.

What I want to know is, is this normal for a migration consultancy? Are they any good? Do I even need one (bearing in mind there are no obvious paths in)?

Oh, and I found out about the sexual harassment case against one of the bosses when I googled his name. Can't say it endears him to me, but it doesn't necessarily make him a bad migration consultant. I just won't be letting my husband leave me in the room with him. Please just let me know your professional experience of the Brazolot Migration Group, this is not a personal vendetta.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

They will probably be referring to the Quebec PNP.

Personally I would have nothing to do with Willis-Brazalot.

I could be wrong but I doubt you could qualify/immigrate under the PNP and immediately get on a train/bus/plane and go live somewhere else in Canada.


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> I could be wrong but I doubt you could qualify/immigrate under the PNP and immediately get on a train/bus/plane and go live somewhere else in Canada.



It sounds awfully unethical to me, but that is what most Brazilian immigrants who do the Québec PNP do. They learn the most basic French to pass the interview, go to Montreal to get their SIN cards, then pack their bags and go to Ottawa or Toronto immediately, cause their English is still better than their French.

I wouldn't do that cause I'd feel like I was cheating the system and I was a terrible person, but it does seem to be legal.


----------



## Dominique55 (Oct 3, 2011)

Jan74 said:


> It sounds awfully unethical to me, but that is what most Brazilian immigrants who do the Québec PNP do. They learn the most basic French to pass the interview, go to Montreal to get their SIN cards, then pack their bags and go to Ottawa or Toronto immediately, cause their English is still better than their French.
> 
> I wouldn't do that cause I'd feel like I was cheating the system and I was a terrible person, but it does seem to be legal.


I am fully bilingual in French (my mother is french, I've worked in France, and I have a 1st class degree which included some french) and would fully intend on using my bilingualism once in Canada, even if it weren't in Quebec (there are other bilingual areas after all). 

But it still sounds dodgy to me. And I obviously don't want to spend money applying to something that either won't work, or won't allow me to live where I'd like to. Hopefully this consultation will provide some answers, but I have a sneaking suspiscion that they'll want more money before they actually address my queries.


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

Dominique55 said:


> I am fully bilingual in French (my mother is french, I've worked in France, and I have a 1st class degree which included some french) and would fully intend on using my bilingualism once in Canada, even if it weren't in Quebec (there are other bilingual areas after all).
> 
> But it still sounds dodgy to me. And I obviously don't want to spend money applying to something that either won't work, or won't allow me to live where I'd like to. Hopefully this consultation will provide some answers, but I have a sneaking suspiscion that they'll want more money before they actually address my queries.



As I said, it is legal, if you look at the Québec PNP site, it even says you'll be permitted to work and live *anywhere in Canada*. Obviously it is not what they want when they select you, but it is legal.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Jan74 said:


> As I said, it is legal, if you look at the Québec PNP site, it even says you'll be permitted to work and live *anywhere in Canada*. Obviously it is not what they want when they select you, but it is legal.


You should check out the following link before any application Operational Bulletin 251 - November 24, 2010


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

Please do not use Brazalot, five years ago we considered using them and went for a consultation with 'Bo', his ego was almost as big as his costs.


----------



## BrackensMum (Oct 27, 2011)

*Bmg*



Dominique55 said:


> We were thinking about emigrating to Canada, but neither of us work in one of the 'in demand industries.' So we felt that without a job offer, we were pretty screwed. Then, at a recent Canada Live show, I asked Brazolot if being a francophone would be of any advantage (I am bilingual French/English) and the fellow seemed very enthusiastic. He said we could emigrate via the Quebec program, but as long as we initially landed and got our visa signed in Montreal, we would be free to live wherever we wanted in Canada (my husband is mono-lingual, so Quebec is not a viable option for him).
> 
> For the sake of £20 we thought, let's go ahead and have a consultation to find out more. I cannot find this Quebec visa he described online, but then again I do not have any specialist migration knowledge. We might learn something I thought.
> 
> ...


Hi there, we are currently using BMG and hope to move over to Canada next year. We have paid them quite a bit so far and sent them numerous copies of required documents, school qualifications, any degree qualifications etc. If my husband cannot get a job over there, we are going out on a student visa, and would probably go around July time in order to start a course in September. We visited them in August whilst visiting friends out there. We have met the boss you mention on the sexual harrassment case and found him to be pleasant. We also met with our case file officer and another member of staff who deal with job searches. We found them to be most helpful, although we do find it a bit difficult now being back in UK and emailing back and forth. Although I'm sure this would be the case of any situation when your dealing with another country and trying to communicate your concerns or whatever. Overall we have found them to be OK and so far have had no reason to be concerned.


----------



## kenny_barlow (Dec 10, 2011)

we had a meeting with dennis yesterday. we want to go to calgary via the federal skilled worker application, my wife speaks french so thought we would be an easy case to process. we were told we would still have to pay our own goverment, medical and police check fees but for his service (from what i could make out it was basically filling in the application as we would have to get all the info ourselves) would cost us £4500. I was a little confused as well after speaking to him as he said i didn't need 10 years of job history but after double checking the online check list it clearly says you do. he also said that we need to get it in quick and that the cut off age was dropping to 35 years old.

i did feel alittle pressured into signing the agrrement he put infront of us and he was keen to turn it over when i started reading the conditions. I do believe he does offer a service but as someone has mentioned already the forms are not that difficult providing you follow the checklist and give as much info as possible, plus there are many people on here to ask. it was with this we decided to use the $4500 to fund several trips to canada to set up interviews and exams etc rather than use them.


----------



## jason_leeds2000 (Apr 5, 2012)

We had the meeting with Brazolot and they gave us the pushy sales speech. We agreed to pay they over 5k with a one off payment of £600 and if we were not happy we could pull out in 2 months without any more payments. 

We thought this was a low risk option and signed up. When we started the process we quickly realised everything brazolot was sending us was from cic website and we were having to do all the work in getting the documents together. So we decided to exit from Bo and his team and do the application ourselves. We are in progress and hopefully the next 6 months we should see some action from CIC. 

I would suggest do your research before signing any contract (sex harassment law suit etc) and please not an immigration lawyer will not increase the chances or speed of your application. All the info is on cic website for you to download and review. 

You have to wait until July for next batch of intakes. 

Good luck

Jason


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

If you did follow the Quebec program route and by chance you wanted to stay in Quebec, it could still be an option...even when only one of you speaks French. Montreal's West Island (the area with Kirkland, Pierrefonds, Pointe-Claire, Beaconsfield, etc.) is a nice area and is considered pretty English...ie English speakers can work, shop, dine and socialize without needing to learn French. A lot of people are comfortably bilingual, so if your husband wanted to learn, he'd have opportunities for that too.

Oh, and the West Island has public transportation going through it (no subways, but buses and trains that do take you to the subway), so going downtown is pretty convenient.

I can't comment on the Brazolot Group, but I wish you both the best of luck.


----------



## 1lizzie (Jun 3, 2010)

We use BMG, and have met with Beau a couple of times. I became aware of the sexual harrassment case too, but Beau has never been anything but polite with us. Having said that he is a salesman so will come over as trying to sell you stuff, but none of his advice has ever been wrong. It isn't cheap at about £4500, and you do have to provide all the paperwork yourself (but it's not something they can do easily, as you are the only one who knows what jobs you've had, and how to get references etc). But they are useful for information about the intricacies of Canadian immigration law, and how to fill the forms out so that you stand the best chance of getting approved. But as one of the other posters said using an immigration consultant does not speed the process up.

I wouldn't like to comment on the method of immigrating through Quebec and then moving on, although if BMG say you can do that you will legally be allowed to do it. Whether it is ethical is another story....

A note to 'BrackensMum' - we came out on the student visa route, and I have just completed the college course at Mohawk College. That process does work, although you will need some serious money to pay the college fees. I'm now trying to get a job so that I can go through the next part of the visa process - we'll see whether having the Canadian education makes it any easier to get a job from this side of the pond.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Everyone should note that the provincial nomination programs (PNPs) are becoming a very popular route to Canadian PR as the CIC ,crack down on repeat TWPs (now limited to a maximum of 4 years).

However, PNP applicants need to remember that the PNP application is a "statement of your intent" to live & work in the province that nominates you. You can get all the way through the PNP and federal process and turn up in Canada to activate your PR. However, even at this stage, the CIC officer suspects you do not intend or never intended to stay in the nominating province, you could be "invited to withdraw" your application or even be refused PR outright.

The PNP schemes are, quite rightly, fed up with applicants choosing the scheme they think work best for them. Then, PR in hand, heading for more popular locations in Canada.

As a SINP nominee myself I can recommend the program. But I'm living and working in Saskatchewan and fully intend to keep doing so. 

Brazolot seem to be advocating abuse of the PNP system which could backfire on you big time, ruining what could be an exciting new life chapter for you.


----------



## william.007 (Mar 4, 2012)

People don't use brazolot in any case. That was my worst decesion I've ever made in my life...If you need help, use any migration agent or group just avoid brazolot...


----------



## uksparky (Jun 26, 2010)

To be fair to Dennis and the team we used them for our PR visa and all of the advice we received was spot on. I found him to be pushy at the interview but the guy is trying to sell his business to you. I did not know of the sexual harassment until we had been in Canada for almost a year, would it have made a difference? I think not. It is a lot of money for the service he offers, but true to his word we are now living in a bloody fantastic country with some of the friendliest people on the face of the earth. So money well spent I say, the way I looked at it in my case was 4500 was a summer holiday for family of five which we could manage without.


----------



## jeesica2005 (Oct 8, 2011)

We signed up to Beau and the team in February this year, we are going over on a family sponsorship, which in May slightly changed, to have to get a job offer, which we received yesterday, we are now at stage 3 of 5 and BMG have always replied very quickly and given us very productive advice. Its a this point that BMG are coming into their element because the company my Husbands got the job with will now sort the LMO (Labour market opinion) and the work visa's out. We think its worth every cent.


----------



## ginny666 (Mar 3, 2013)

Used Brazolot Migration Group, or should i say they used me.. After pulling out of their contridactory agreement and loosing nearly 2k, we requested our certificates etc.... was told it could take some time to close an account, and would have to wait... Guess what i had in the post on Sat, Yes my paperwork, but also another invoice for people in Lincolnshire who had also terminated the agreement... Enough said ..Dont be tempted..Im still paying my visa card and thinking that my plans to move to Canada are in tatters. And i also have to post the invoice on to the other unhappy couple in the U.K... adding insult to injury..


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Regarding, the advice to arrive in Quebec under a Quebec nomination then move elsewhere in Canada to work.

Quebec is the only province in Canada where you have to file a *separate* provincial tax return. I have read (on other forums) of cases where immigrants who arrive under Quebec PNP but left the province are having their Quebec PNP noninations withdrawn. 

It would appear that Quebec monitors their provincial tax returns. Nominees who are not living "in Province" don't file Quebec returns which red flags their immigration.


----------



## Gowna1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi HELP NEEDED I to have had a similar experience and feel like cancelling our agreement but not sure if we can . Myself and my partner first agreed to use Brazollot and paid the £4500 over 18 months ago and they still haven't even sent in a application for us. Now our circumstances have changed and my partner is now 7 months pregnant with twins which means the $13000 needed to survive have gone to $25000. Not sure if we are entitled to or should get a refund if we cancel the agreement. Any advice would be warmly welcomed even if we got 50% of our money back we would be very happy and so would the twins:fingerscrossed:


----------



## evilwit (May 6, 2013)

kenny_barlow said:


> we had a meeting with dennis yesterday. we want to go to calgary via the federal skilled worker application, my wife speaks french so thought we would be an easy case to process. we were told we would still have to pay our own goverment, medical and police check fees but for his service (from what i could make out it was basically filling in the application as we would have to get all the info ourselves) would cost us £4500. I was a little confused as well after speaking to him as he said i didn't need 10 years of job history but after double checking the online check list it clearly says you do. he also said that we need to get it in quick and that the cut off age was dropping to 35 years old.
> 
> i did feel alittle pressured into signing the agrrement he put infront of us and he was keen to turn it over when i started reading the conditions. I do believe he does offer a service but as someone has mentioned already the forms are not that difficult providing you follow the checklist and give as much info as possible, plus there are many people on here to ask. it was with this we decided to use the $4500 to fund several trips to canada to set up interviews and exams etc rather than use them.


yes we came with them in 2007 , on top of the £7,500 that we paid them, we had to pay all the costs of the government paperwork, medicals, photo's for paperwork, & the $600 for the citizenship paperwork. But to be fair to them, they had our work visa's ready in 3 months as promised, and we where made permanent residents within 9 months after arriving in Canada. But they never told us all the downsides to moving here, my wife was a nusery nurse in England , but it stipulated on her work permit that she was'nt allowed to work with kids.
Also she had a level 3 qualifications in England they did'nt recognise them in Canada, it was an absolute nightmare getting her qualifications recognised, plus she had to take a very hard English exam, but finally we got it all sorted out. nOw she is happy at work although they are called day care workers here.


----------



## smilesofsun (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi There. Please help!
We saw Brazalot yesterday. We are hoping to take our family out to Canada. He did seem to know what he was talking about, although a little pushy and rushed. We didn't pay any money yesterday, but did sign the agreement. Our overall costs would be £8745.00.
We've since found this forum, and the service they offer is not looking good, which justifies our fears.
Has anyone had a good experience with these people?
Does anyone know if we can get out of this contract before we pay anything if that's what we decide to do????
It's all becoming a bit of a headache.....


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Do not pay them any money. Call them immediately and cancel. Almost 9,000 GBP is absolutely ridiculous. Brazalot's reputation is questionable.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

smilesofsun said:


> Hi There. Please help!
> We saw Brazalot yesterday. We are hoping to take our family out to Canada. He did seem to know what he was talking about, although a little pushy and rushed. We didn't pay any money yesterday, but did sign the agreement. Our overall costs would be £8745.00.
> We've since found this forum, and the service they offer is not looking good, which justifies our fears.
> Has anyone had a good experience with these people?
> ...



Do *NOT* give them any money.


----------



## smilesofsun (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for replying. We will cancel, and see what happens.......
Is there another agency you can recommend, or is it best to go it alone?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What Visa would you apply for? If you possess reasonable level of intelligence you should be quite able to do it on your own. What are your ages? How big is the family unit? What are your occupations?


----------



## smilesofsun (Oct 22, 2014)

My husband is 46 and looking for work in heating and plumbing. I'm 40. We have 3 children age 4-12. My husband has another daughter age 16 who wouldn't be coming out with us initially. She has genetic illness, which will cause us problems getting a visa. So, we initially looked at me going out as a student nurse, but this was changed yesterday to going out on my husbands visa to work. We need to get the timings right, as we don't want any medicals until my step-daughter has turned 18 and won't need one, but we need to go asap as our 12 year old needs to be settled in school.


----------



## PM584 (Dec 4, 2014)

I know several people who used Brazalot and the feedback has not been good! Buyer beware.


----------



## 39pounds (Apr 17, 2015)

*Braxolot No Meeting*

We paid the £39 for the meeting, and they have taken the money already out of our bank, then refused to give us a meeting as they are fully booked. I think we have had a lucky escape as they seem to be lest than honest.

Reply from Brazolot HQ in Canada

Further to your e-mail which I received this morning, as clearly defined on the Evaluation Worksheet, on the label above the signature dated March 2015, it states, 




March 2Ø15 

All Sales FINAL

No Refunds or Exchanges

GBP£25.00 or Euro€25.00 

(Discount) ( or CAD$50.00 if by Credit / Debit Card)



You will also have noted on the front page of the Evaluation Worksheet:



Our fee for the assessment is GBP £ 39.00 / Euro€ 50.00 / USD$65.00. Payment should be forwarded with the form (see page 4).



Once we have received your details we will assess your eligibility against the emigration laws of your chosen destination(s). We can then advise you about the right strategy for making an application and developing your career. We will normally respond to you with the results of your assessment within seven working days.



An informal consultation would normally follow a positive assessment, at no further charge and with no obligation.



We do try to accommodate with regard to the meetings, and we will honour our commitment to providing you with a meeting in Manchester on a later schedule. Unfortunately, the next available Manchester dates have not been finalized but as soon as they are, they will be e-mailed and posted to you.



The assessment, for which you paid, (at a discounted price) was completed and reported to you, hence the work, was done.



Bear in mind the infrastructure, costs, flights to come to the United Kingdom, the CAD$55.00 levied does not even come close to covering our costs. Hence it is non-refundable. 



Our company would still welcome the opportunity to discuss your plans and give you a chance to interview with one of our licensed immigration consultants.


I have attached your completed Evaluation Worksheet for your review. 

Regards,

Amanda J. Morgan
Brazolot Migration Group (B.M.G.)

35 Wharf Road, Hudson, Québec, Canada, J0P 1H0
T: +1 450 458 2186, 1-888-922-FACT F: +1 450 458 2848,


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Hahaha! If enough people pay CAD$50.00, they can buy a plane ticket and come to Manchester.


----------



## jojo600 (Mar 2, 2015)

We used Brazolot and had nothing but Top help from a Top Guy! Denis Brazolot - I would fully recommend this company - if you have the skill set Canada need this guy will make it happen, if you don't have what the country wants don't bother giving ANY emigration company your money. Check out the NOC list.


----------



## jojo600 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ps. After a3 year process we are moving to Canada in May - thanks BMG for helping us with our dream.


----------

